

Startups may have an Agile plan til they get punched in the mouth - geopsist
http://www.apirise.com/running-agile-for-a-startup-and-a-hard-truth/

======
brothe2000
Excellent write up. What I find in a lot of these sort of Agile process
stories is what comes before and after the process is almost more important.

Developers and companies in general are there to build new things and push out
new features. But what I have found is that sometimes the backlog and feature
requests cloud the ability to focus on changing the entire product or user
experience.

There is a lot of "feature creep" in products these days where rather than
refining the current product, more is added on to it to "enhance the user
experience" or to provide "more productivity".

There should be at least one sprint per month or quarter that is devoted to
removing backlog and feature / functionality from the product. Yes, removing
features from the product.

Making this a normal process gets people used to the idea that it is ok to get
rid of something and to be constantly looking at how to improve by removing
things versus always adding.

~~~
geopsist
Thank you... Glad you liked it...

Yes this one sprint per month good be great :)

